# taking actions against a College



## Alex1403 (Sep 10, 2018)

Good morning everyone, 
I really hope that someone can give me an advice or express their opinion about our situation. I apologise for the long post.

My husband did a 6 month course at a College in Melbourne. The school is quite infamous, but unfortunately I realised this only later on. It is called "Della International College" and it is located in Melbourne. 
The school also shut several months in 2009 due to breaching the standards of teaching.
Students are constantly bullied and treated like crap by the "Teachers" who actually do NOT teach at all, they just sit down in class expecting students to do their assignments using Google. 

The school finished in November, we filled in a form in order to get his certificate, they checked all the units he did and they said everything was fine. 
They said his Certificate would have been ready in a couple of weeks. His student visa finished on the 25th of December, and the certificate never came. 
A few days ago (so January) I received a phone call from the receptionist, saying that my husband "did not do one of his writing tests" (he did!!) and therefore "he had not completed the course". They said that he has to re-enroll ($1.000) and do that unit in order to get his certificate. 

Now, I am 100% sure that my husband did his writing test, as I kept track of everything. 
Second, they had plenty of time to check this, so I find very dodgy that they "realised" he hasn't done a test only now that he is not enrolled anymore, just to get more money from us.
I read a review on Google from a girl who had the SAME EXACT thing happening to her, so I don't think this is a coincidence.

I know I can lodge a complaint via Ombudsman, but I would like to know if there is anyone else I can contact, or report the College to? Is it even worth it to contact Ombudsman? I really want to take action against those criminals.

I don't want to sound naive and I know I am not the first one experiencing these kind of issues. The thing is, I have the impression that these things happen very frequently but nobody in Australia seems to care at all! I don't know how the Immigration just does not care about all the dodgy Colleges that just take advantage of international students. It is really sad and unfair.


----------

